# Sims Addicts Part 9 ~ Bon Voyage



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Time for a new home 

Happy Simming


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Dizzie - when are we going to start our challenge?? I'll pm marie and ask if she wants to join in, she's been on hols properly, while we've all be holidaying vicariously through our sims. . . . 

Love Laura xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hola! 

Yes, been in sunny spain for real, not just faking it    - Mark brought me home the sims for the wii yesterday (knew I married him for a reason!) so going to try that out tonght when he gets home and shows me how to turn the wii on .....   

Ooooooh what challenge are we doing? Be gentle now, I've been away from the sims so long I'm more or less a virgin! 

Marie xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Laura I can start tommorow 

Welcome back Marie, enjoy the Wii !!!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello  

Great to read all about what you've been up to in Sim land   Dizzi - Well done on the new computer  

Well, I finally managed to get a couple of hours to play a couple of weeks ago and loaded up BV   Deleted all my old families and neighbourhoods as been so long since I played I can't remember what was going on   Wanted to start fresh, but couldn't be bothered reloading the game from scratch, so just deleted Pleasantview    (still can't believe I did that, as it was on 4th generation families!), Strangetown (never really played it) and the other one which I can't remember the name of as only spent a few hours playing that and didn't like it!  So, now only have 2 neighbourhoods - the ones which came with BV and Seasons EP's. In my Seasons neighbourhood (Crystal Springs is it?), I've only played the plant family, and they are just a plant sim and normal sim with lots of plant and normal babies   In the neighbourhood which came with Seasons, I've created a single, female sim who's off exploring the holiday destinations. Only been to the beach one so far though. 

So, game is pretty boring at the moment, as not had time to play and start spicing it up a bit. Have a suspected stress fracture in my heel though (going for X-ray in next few days), so may well have plenty of time on my hands soon to play! Am off work this week anyhow, so may load it up tomorrow  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Marie - this is the challenge:
Me: i was going to try letting a sim live without getting a job and see what happens, then wondered if anyone would like tojoin me an we could make it into some kind of challenge? like you van get money by: marrying a townie (not the known rich ones in Downtown) although any townie spouse would also have to quit job; write novels; paint pictures; use simolean trees and those money counterfeiting machines you get as aspiration rewards; play instruments for money; live off the land by fishing and growing veg; have your own business if you get enough money to start one; am i right in thining you can sell puppies and kittens?



Dizzi: I am definatly up for this just as soon as my PC is fixed and I can play again  (about 2 weeks)
We should start with a new sim and a set size lot with the $20,000 simolens and as you say marry a townie, who quits their job and use the skills and produce to make money, you can sell pets, prehaps we should aim for 50,000 in the bank in the quickest time, posting screen shots/updates as proof 

I assume we will not be able to use energy or other hacks.

So what do you reckon?

Create a Sim, move him/her into a medium sized lot (which size do we want to use?) 

They can only marry townies, and not the townies who are known rich sims (you know the men who walk round downtown in those red smoking jacket type things, the woman with long dark hair wearing black skirt and red strapless top, as they haev about $10k in the bank I believe). If you do marry, that Sim must quit their job. 

Other than that, you can get money any way you like, maybe fishing and growing veg so that you don't have to buy groceries, or so you can sell them? 

You can use any of the Maxis-made mood/energy boosters (i.e the ones that came with the game, e.g. aspiration rewards) but no downloaded hacks etc. 

I suggest for fairness that we set the weather to a normal Spring-Summer-Autumn-Winter cycle, as there are things that are only available in certain seasons.

Anything I'm missing?

Right, when shall we start? Too bad we couldn't start tonight as I've kicked DH off the pc! 

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am off to tesco so will re read this and make a start tommorow!

lot size suggestion - 4 * 4 not to large not too small 

Anyone know how to take pictures of the screen to show money in the bank 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

One of my Sims (just turned adult), went on the shortest holiday (think that is 3 days) and came back with a husband and pregnant!  How about that for fast work!!!!!

I don't think I will take part in the competition - I haven't got all the add-ons that you ladies have so I would be at a disadvantage!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne  hows your heel ? have you had your X ray yet 


Sue  have you got Seasons  if so we could alter it to the easons theme IE no pet sales, its up to us collectivly to work out what we do so tell us what parts of it you could do and we can all re think 
3 Days  I'm impressed 
Marie bet your on the Wii still and not missing your Sim families on the PC at all . . . .

Kerry  did you follow the link - are you in 

Laura have you started yet 

I cant think who else weve lost - but COME BACK!

I'm just off to town, then a coffee and school run for my nephews before I get back here to do some modding so I WILL play tonight, and not before 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Dizzi - no I've not started yet, although I've created my Sim ready. Yeah, we can alter it if you want, let me know, hope we can start tonight, I don't get a chance to do much before the boys are in bed at 7/8pm.

Love Laura xx

p.s. I think our next challenge should be a hotel building one


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi 

Dizzi - No, can't get X-ray until next Thursday   Heel been bad since begining of August, so that was prob start of stress fracture, but of course I just ignored it thinking it was a training niggle (get them all the time and they go away). At the point now of no ignoring it though as it went big time in a step class the other week. Apparently that X-ray appointment is urgent! Should've gone to A&E really, but carried on walking (well, hobbling really!) on it all of last week as again, just thought it would get better! Doh!   Think I just didn't want to admit that it was going to be this bad. Didn't want to stop training, and gutted I've had to   Time off work is okay though    

I'm not going to do this challenge as anytime I have with my sims at the moment, I just want to play, but am looking forward to seeing what everyone else does  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, Dizzi - I have Seasons!

Are we sticking to one city?  Or can we use any of them? Or could we all start with the same Sim in the same plot because then it is more of an even playing field.

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I dont mind how we do this
I assumed we would create a new sim ($20,00) automaticly and move them to a plot ( ? no house on it ) just same size as each other and build up to $50,000 without being employed, 

I like the hotel building Idea!
I also like "flipping" buildings - stripping maxis ones and up grading them , to a budget or theme.

Jayne  

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Sue - don't think it would make any difference which neighbourhood we did it in really, or which Sim you choose, as long as it's one you create the Sim yourself i.e. no skill points etc and moved into the same size plot, a 4x4 one as Dizzi suggested, from the empty lot bin, which costs $9600 (I think) then we'll be on a level playing field.

Dizzi - right, I'm outta here, and off to our challenge!! One thing, are we counting who makes $50000 in our days or Sim days?

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sim days  I would have thought, just need to prove it somehow, although posting a progress report here could work, 
Ie Played today and "sim name" bought his/her plot with $left over and bought XXx and sold started on a sunday in spring.. . 
when I exited the game it was wednesday and there was $ in the bank what do you think 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

So with that money we have to build a house? That will be difficult for me because I am so used to building extravigent ones!!!!

This is the one I am using at the moment! I am a girl who likes my luxuries!










Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue Love that house! did you create that yourself 

 yep building the house as well adds to the challenge, although we could use a maxis house so long as we dont overspend our $20,000
so sue are you playing ?

~Dizzi~
 starting this later


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Dizzi!

I started off with a regular house and using "motherlode" pimped it to the max!!!!    That is my usual way!

This morning I had a Dutch lesson, but it was only work on the computer (without teacher supervision) and because someone   me off, I left early.  Been home a couple of minutes!  Haven't had chance to start it yet, thought I would look here first!

Are we allowed to use any cheats??  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

No Cheats only Maxis reward items ie the money tree


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> No Cheats only Maxis reward items ie the money tree


You take all the fun out of everything, Dizzi!!!!!  I am not even sure how to get the money tree - will have to have a look!!!! 

Off to play now!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

WOW you ladies don't half gab!! lol

Got problems with my game    When I minimise and go back in the graphics are all up the wall so have to exit and load it back up.

I bought a new graphics card off ebay and they sent me one that I cant use.  It is supposed to have a fan on it but this one has this monstrous metal grid type thing and I can't get the idiot guy to understand me!      So not sure what to do about it.  I've sent pictures of it to show that its nothing like the picture of the one on his auction.  All he keeps saying is that it should fit in the pci-e 16x slot which it would if it wasn't for this grid thing!  I'm sooo mad and frustrated.

Think I might try and do this challenge as dh is taking Jake to playgroup today because I feel really yucky with a throat infection so I'm milking it for all its worth  

Gonna have to print off the instructions I think as I don't want to have to minimise to check.

Right I'm gonna load it up I think and see how far I can get!

Have fun!!

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Michelle

I can never minimise the game and come back to it - I have to keep going!  I can't have anything open in the background.  Whenever something like the virus check kicks in, it crashes Sims.  Hope you feel better soon.

Dizzi - I started off in winter and now I am in the summer.  Tell me if I am doing this right:-


Item	                            In 
Start up money	        20.000 
Deleted nasty border	      66 
Paintings sold	                869 
Tree deleted	                 134 
Simoleans harvested           323 
Sell fished boots!	              75 
Fruit sold	                      216 
Total                            21.683 



                        Out 
House bought       	       13.553 
Allotment purchase	           260 
Compost bin	                   150 
Flat terrein	                    298 
orchard trees	                4.800 
Easel	                             350 
Tomato plants	               216 
Phone	                             75 
Dresser bought	              175 
Bills	                            68 
Counter bought	              140 
Total	                          20.085 

Difference 1.598 


Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW - great detail sue - sounds Ok to me I was going to just post my balence for each day making a note of big windfalls 
( I am hopefull)
You can posta piccy too

Shelle   sounds like your having a bad time with this card thing - can you send the thing back and just call at your local PC shop 
I hope your sim play make you feel better 

Laura hows your game going 

Doing my boards then loading the sims OU assigment for week one is DONE!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello ladies!!!!

I have just played a full Sim year and my status is a house with a value of 11,865 and 23,461 in the bank!  Total 35,326

It was really weird.  I threw myself into gardening and I must have inhaled some of the spray and I became a plant Sim!!!!!!!  I like playing a plantie!!!!!    As far as big windfalls, I dug up a treasure chest!

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Blimey Sue, you're well beating me  

Ok, I started off with a guy named Bobby Bailey (wish I could post pictures, he is quite  cute actually, I made him myself   ) I've been a bit pants with writing down my expenditure, but here goes.

Started on a Tuesday in Winter. Bought the lot for $9400 or $9600 (sorry, can't remember!   ) and made the house, leaving $102 left, although I later deleted 2 of the kitceh counters.

Painted all day, got $4 then $8 for my paintings, went to a community lot and met 3 women, none of which sadly like my Sim, but that's ok, since when I aske dhow much money they have, they're all poor   Wednesday -$72 bills. + $22 for a painting. Dig for treasure 2 x bones, sold for $55 each.

Thursday +$55 for a painting.  Friday Put a piano into the Hill Community Centre, and went to play piano for tips - earnt $300 for a few hours. sold fished boot for $15. 

saturday - +$85 for a painting, - $54 bills. by this stage I've also earned about $160 from my money tree. 

Sunday -$250 on compost bin and soil for growing tomatoes, +$40 money tree. Monday I spent trying to increase relationships. 

Tuesday, one week on I'm $702 in credit   Don't know how much the house is worth. $61 for a painting.

Wednesday $115 for a painting, Met Christy Lilliard, invited her to my house, and the little   stole money from my money tree   2 more bones dug up at $55 each.

Thursday - spent $400 on a ladybug huose. Went on a date with Rose Fleig, only to discover she's engaged to Gilbert Jaquet, who happened to be in the restaurant She got a right telling off. I knew I'd married them off before I installed BV, but I thought that would have been reset since my other neighbourhoods are   Since the date was a bust, I thought I'd have the lobster, and skip out on the bill, but I got caught   

Dug up a map to a secret location in Twiikii village, which I haven't sold for $400 yet. Then, I think I was still on Thursday, poss early hours of Firday morning, I got burgled!!! The   stole my sofa!! Bobby had been asleep on it, right next to the front door, I thought if I stood in front of the door, he might not have come in, but he did, and Bobby, like a little wimp, he ran out the door, cowering   So now I'm minus a sofa, the foods all gone, and I'm something like +$400-and something.

Must try harder! Dizzi, how did you get on?

Love Laura xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Wow you guys put me to shame lol

I haven't really kept a detailed log, just the basics.

Here goes

Started on a Monday in spring.  After building and furnishing I had $2681 left.

Put some soil down and planted tomatoes.  Cultivated them as well as wooing Chloe Welsh till Thursday when I got her to move and she brought $9,000 with her (didn't think a townie could bring that much.

Painted pictures and sold them.

Got Chloe to quit her job.  Her creativity was on 7 so got a bit of money from her painting.

Also had 4 money trees but had to work hard to get one of them in the gold/plat to harvest as they are both knowledge Sims.  All her wants for ages was to get a job in different careers.

Thursday the got engaged.

Friday they got pg.

Sat they got married.  

Sat they had $11,758 in the bank.

I spent quite a lot on the greenhouse, fertiliser and plants but got him up to gold badge for gardening.

Have now got 9 (I think) money trees and got quite a lot for the produce.  I had tomatoes, strawberries and egg plants(?)

I get my Sims to serve dinner then have them put the leftovers in the fridge, now the fridge needs restocking but have that many leftovers that I don't need to do it for a while.

Their little girl has just changed to a toddler but not sure what day I am now as had to close it to come on here and I won't be playing again now till tomorrow.

Its such a nice change not to have to get my Sims promotions and skill points.

I also only used maxis items and not downloads.

Dizzi to buy it in the shop I would have to pay more than double what I paid on ebay, so am going to open my computer tomorrow and take pictures to send him.

Well thats me done.

Have fun!

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Evening All

 we are all doing really well!

Ok so I started With a male sim Called Joe Walsh a fortune sim Bought my 4x4 plot $9,400 I had $387
Day one was 1 day left of summer Monday
I bought an easal and built up the creativity skil paintings sold for $2 $9 $45 to start with
I created a fishing pond in my community and a coffee bar so I sent Joe there everyday during 
Autumn to fish and earn money selling coffee $16 ph
During winter Joe sold paintings and worked in the coffee shop Joe dug up his garden for treasure he found rocks and bones which I sold, then I got two maps $400 & $340 respectivly
after a few chats and Flirts he finaly had a date with a townie, then he got chatting to Brandi le-tourneu they really hit it off so I moved her in $18,000 JACKPOT Brandi had a job so I got her to Quit 
Ive bought them a decent dbl bed, a large greenhouse and 3 fruit trees and built them there own pond!
and using the compost I'd already made, Brandi began planting just on the start of spring the lot value is currently $32,896 
I have left $3980 
And I'm going to do some more after Ive posted this 

Keep going 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I thought we were just playing with one Sim, I didn't know we were getting married and suchlike!

The good thing about being a plantie is that they don't sleep!   I have just been painting pictures and collecting money from the trees!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue just trying to up the coffers so to speak - well Ive played till now Ive got RSi
so Good night all

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I saw on the main page that yours was the last post and what time it was posted, so I thought that  you might be on an all night bender!!!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue I went to bed after posting honest! & I just got up!
DH is on the main PC (where my sims are) so I came here first  
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am surprised you are up so early Dizzi!!!    Did you dream Simoleons last night 

Poor DH, I hate to be in his position if he refuses to get off the main computer!!!  

My DH only uses the computer to put his work hours on the company's website and that is only 5 minutes a day, so I have the computer all to myself!!!!!!!!  I think today will be an e-mail day, I am so behind with them!!!  Or perhaps, housework - equally behind on that!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am up only because DH has a day off - which means if he's up I'm up! off for more caffine now 

get your "chores" done now so you can play later 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Argh, bl00dy pc is rubbish, keeps resetting itself! never been the same since SIL's ex boyfriend messed about with it, adding new memory card, or graphics card or something, and due to him now being an ex, we can't do anything about it. Think we need a new pc.

Anyway, it's fixed-ish for now, so hope I will get on later on, no news to report yet, as I kept a note of my incoming and outgoings, but didn't check what day I was on or how much in my bank account  BTW, when we say 50k in the bank, do we mean in the game, you know in the left hand bottom corner, or when we click on the house in neighbourhood mode? Cos if it's in the game mode i.e. how much cash they have to spend, that means we can't really upgrade the house, but if we're talking neighbourhood mode, that takes into account the worth of the whole lot doesn't it?

Anyway, have to give pc to Dh now as I'm watching Law and Order: Criminal Intent, and he won't let me have the tv AND the pc, which I think is totally unreasonable 

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Laura good question 


> when we say 50k in the bank, do we mean in the game, you know in the left hand bottom corner, or when we click on the house in neighbourhood mode? Cos if it's in the game mode i.e. how much cash they have to spend, that means we can't really upgrade the house, but if we're talking neighbourhood mode, that takes into account the worth of the whole lot doesn't it?


the challenge was your Idea originally so What did you have in mind 

 for the PC issues

Ive not played today - I will tommorow 'cause its SIMSUNDAY 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

early to bed tonight Dizzi  Long day tomorrow!!!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am planning a bath and bed  just having a mooch here first


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm thinking the lot worth maybe? Hmm, dunno, whichever, I'm not going to be the first, I guarantee it. I've just been playing for 5 Sim days and only managed to make over $2000  I'm annoyed at myself actually, I haven't kept track properly of what day I'm on, I'm pretty sure it's day 22, as it's a thursday, it's whether I'm in week 2 or 3 I can't remember, I'm pretty sure it's week 3, sadly. . . .

Yesterday - started at 15,830.

In - 
money tree - 80
paintings = 614
"dont call me" note  = 5
maps x 3 dug from garden - 1200
dream date bouquet - 55
christy moved in - 223 (moved her back out again, too poor )
noelle moevd in 2445

total 6977

Out 
bills - 108
computer - 1000
desk - 80
date - photo booth - 10, food - 38
planting crops - 60
bookcase - 200
repairman - 60

total - 1556

difference - 5421

lot worth 21251

Today - started on day 17

In

Piano playing - 500
paintings sold - 1145
boots sold - 30
bones sold - 55
stones sold - 50
moved noelle out, moved chris in (this is now the love of his life, so he's going to stop being a manwh*re  ) 1046
counterfet money - 260
started home bakery business - baked good sold - 2825
sold fridge - 150
sold cucumbers - 828
sold chilled cabinet, counter till and sign when closed home business - 877

total - 7766

out

670  on a greenhouse 
bills - 54
radio - 375
potion for plants - 183
stuff for home business - 1175
wedding dress  400
new kitchen - 1225
started a nursery - 898

total 23939

Ok, I've just been adding up, and something's gone a bit awry in my calculations, so I must have missed out writing stuff down, but the end result is what we're interested in I guess, which i got from the game itself  That's what I get for doing it at quarter to one in the morning, when I should be dream feeding 

anyway, I've finished on day 22 on 23,939

Dizzi - how are you doing?

Love Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

How do you make counterfeit money and start a home bakery business?

Nice of you to fit us in to your schedule, Dizzi!!!   

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Oh my I didn't keep track of incomings and outgoings  

I just wrote down the total for the amount of time I played.

Well I've just finished and have a grand total of $50,760 with 9 days left till becomes elder on my original sim.

I didn't refurbish the house at all, and only upgraded beds.  I had 2 adult sims and a teenager in the house all living in the one room including kitchen living area and bed area.

Have any of you found the dream catchers yet?  If you hang them on the walls at night come morning they are worth a lot more than you bought them for.  I bought 6 for $50 and sold them individually for $1250 (I think).

My male sim caught a golden something fish and it sold for $500+.

Both adult sims where on gold gardening badges and I had no trees, just kept planting egg plants which sold for $450 each at harvest and I think I had 27(?)

Can't think of anything else to add but if you think of something I have missed out I will try and remember.  Though not promising  

I really enjoyed this challenge!! Thankyou Laura  

I have an idea for another one very similar to this one so let me know if you fancy it.

Hope you're all having as much fun as I did!!

Michelle x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

sue

would have to go back into game to find out about the machine.  sorr can't remember.  is it an aspiration reward?  watch out though I've been caught by the police using it!

To start a business you can do it on the phone not sure if you have to hang the open/closed sign first though.

hope this helps.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Do you have to have a expansion pack to open a business from home??

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

you have to have the OFB (Open for Business) ep

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh - I didn't know the competition was including Open For Business - I haven't got it - sorry!!!

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Sue - damn, sorry, I forgot you didn't have OFB  Mind you, you're probably doing better than me anyway  The counterfeit machine is an aspiration reward like the money tree.

Michelle - well done you! I spent far too much time wooing ladies hoping I might marry a rich sim, which none of them turned out to be  Also, I was trying to make loads of money writing novels and painting pictures, it took so long to get the creativity skill up far enough to be worth enough, then ages to write the novels and paint my "masterpieces".

No, never looked at the dream catchers actually, thought they were just decoration.

I'm really enjoying this as well, even though I'm rubbish at it 

oooh, go on then, what's your idea?

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

shelly_anne said:


> Have any of you found the dream catchers yet? If you hang them on the walls at night come morning they are worth a lot more than you bought them for. I bought 6 for $50 and sold them individually for $1250 (I think).
> 
> I have an idea for another one very similar to this one so let me know if you fancy it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the dream catcher tip its helped me finish this challenge  
I lost count of how many I bought and then sold for $1260 
My Lot value is only $31.513
but *in the bank I have $130,243*

My original sim is an Elder, his Wife is still an adult & his Son just became a child.
I am going to try and upload some piccys next. i never expanded the house much, it has 3 rooms and a large green house

*Sue* I find OFB draining so your not missing much 

What next  or should I get the Lot value above $50,000 and have $50 in the bank 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Heres the slideshow - I used Photobuckets BULK UPLOADER - it was perfect for sims files  (Click the Picture)

~Dizzi~

Updated as pictures were missing.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yay, I've finally been playing   Only had to get a broken heel to find time, but hey there we go    Liking the BV EP. Found one of the secret lots last night, but couldn't complete the challenge of repairing everything as had a brand new sim on holiday who had no skill points, so it turned into a total disaster and she had to leave without finding out what the prize would've been. Going to send some skilled sims away next time (apparently I can't go back to that one though and get the prize  ). 

Going to look at Dizzi's pics and then have a play for an hour or so now   

Byeeeee x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

I find OFB a bit much as well and only play home business's and then only if I am playing a family for a ages.

Dizzi well done on finishing!!  I only found about the dream catchers by chance from one of the email groups I subscribe to.  Think if we do another though we will have to limit the amount we can use as its too easy  

Yay Jayne hope you managed to play some more.  Sorry about your heal but think of all the sim time you can have now!

The idea I had for the next one is just a follow-on from Laura's but extend the time i.e. play for three generations making it a must to add to the house after every generation is born, a bit like the generation challenge we did Dizzi.  No one is allowed to move out and the people you move in you can't move out again.  So if you get a poor sim, Tough!!    

Still no jobs for anyone and no Uni (which is gonna kill me as I love it).

Let me know what you think and we can expand on it with everyone chipping in.

Am gonna take my puter apart now and take pictures for the idiot that I bought the card from, then gonna load up the sims and have a play.

Have fun!!

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> The idea I had for the next one is just a follow-on from Laura's but extend the time i.e. play for three generations making it a must to add to the house after every generation is born, a bit like the generation challenge we did Dizzi. No one is allowed to move out and the people you move in you can't move out again. So if you get a poor sim, Tough!!
> 
> Still no jobs for anyone and no Uni (which is gonna kill me as I love it).
> 
> Let me know what you think and we can expand on it with everyone chipping in.


Sounds good to me I cant think of anything else we could add,
other than the limit to dream catchers in the first Generation  and sell none there after 

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Sounds good to me I cant think of anything else we could add,
other than the limit to dream catchers in the first Generation  and sell none there after 

[/quote]

In that case we would need to set a humongous money target to reach  

No good if it's easy Dizzi  

Not sure whether to have it as lot value or money in the bank cos if we have it as lot value there would be no point in increasing the size of the house. I mean my original thought was to have to spend some of the money we make so we have to make more (if that makes sense ) or it might be over too soon.

Or (brainwave alert) we could set the generation then try to be the one to make the most money.

Do we know what expansion pack the dream catchers came with because if its one that Sue hasn't got it wouldn't be fair would it?

Right pc all back together and piccies sent so am off to sim land.

Might ambush dh's (mine that he has pinched) laptop later to check what you think.

Byeeeeeeeeeeeee

Michelle x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Dizzi - no, I think it's fair to say that you've completed the challenge   Funny, I always thought lot value would include money in the bank   Liked the slideshow, I will try and add one too - sucks being burgled while in labour     

I've not finished yet, I let Dh have the pc last night   am I not very generous? Especailly as I'm kinda hooked on this challenge - DH brought home The 300 on DVD, and I didn't even watch it, despite it having Gerard Butler in nothing but a loincloth    

Michelle - that sounds like a gret idea, I'm up for that (as soon as I've finished this one!) I think set it to 3 generations - although, at what point does the challenge end, when the first person of the 3rd gen is born? So thats original Sim, their children, and then we stop when the grandchildren are born? Or have I got that wrong  

Right, I'm off to Simsville, to buy some dreamcatchers  

Love Laura xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Woohoo!! It's all installed and I played on it downstairs on my 40 inch TV last night!! 

What are the dreamcatchers guys??  

Has anyone got any good links to some nice nurseries oh and toddler hair


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

♀saỉla♀ said:


> Woohoo!! It's all installed and I played on it downstairs on my 40 inch TV last night!!
> 
> What are the dreamcatchers guys??
> 
> Has anyone got any good links to some nice nurseries oh and toddler hair


    Is it the PC version you are playing 
Dream catchers came with one of the EP's 7 I cant remember which 
I get my Downloads from the sims resource or Mod the sims 2 these days mostly
Links are on the FAQ sticky thread I think 
Sims will help the healing hun 
~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi girls, well my pc died, big time, i couldn't even get in it to back up any files, so I've lost all my downloads     I've had to buy a new computer, which is not ideal timing since we've just got a mortgage, and I'm not going back to work, but I NEED a computer   I've got to install ALL my Sims again now, and DH around in evenings this week, so think there's going to be some fighting! I did complete the challenge, the lot was worth $53k one day before he turned elder.

So anoyed that I lost all my downloads, I had some great clothes    

Love Laura xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm going to get some downloads tonight.... will I have to pay for them??


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Saila - on thesimsresource, you don't have to pay, as some of their content is free, about 5 or 10% I think, and it rotates every few days. The only thing I am finding with the free content on that site is that a lot of it needs meshes that you can only get from pay sites.  When we had to reinstall everythning the year before last, I paid for membership so I could get back some of hte stuff I really liked that I had before, as it was no longer available as free content. I had some lovely clothes, furniture, some lovely hair, as I find hte Maxis hair bit boring. Oh, and some long eyelashes, I like my female Sims to have long eyelashes.

Anyway, who's up for another challenge? maybe a building one this time? Mind you, I'm still installing all my EP's, which is going to take ages. . . .

Love Lauar xx


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Only just managed to install all my EP's (would have helped if I weren't on ******** fora  large part of the night   )

Anyway, meant to say, don't know how many of you like building, but for those that do, how do you fancy a weekly building challenge? I thought we could try and take a house plan from a site called Dream Home Source, someone different gets to choose every week, then we build it (or our interpretation of it) and furnish it and hten show it off.

What do you think?

Anway, better just check it's all installed right  

Love Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

My type of challenge, Laura!!!!  

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Sounds good Laura!

Sorry about your puter problems but glad you're all sorted now.

Michelle x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Laura

Trying to send you a pm and your in box is full.

Michelle x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

LOL sorry, have made room for you now.

Dizzi - what do you think re challenge? if everyone up for it i could post first challenge, maybe friday, so those working can have weekend?

Laura xx


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

oooooooh, found our first challenge house!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi
I am up for the Challenge, although I am working all weekend so I will do mine Monday 
I am on nights again tonight so Ive just got up.
Laura just post a link/instructions to the plan/house 

Salia did you get any downloads  are you playing Sims on a pc ? 

Catch you all later 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Here it is: http://www.dreamhomesource.com/house-plans.hwx/Q/Plan.DHSW17668/searchId.127449712/offset.3/nav-context.browse - enjoy! obviously it doesn't have to be exactly the same, I'm pretty sure those little rooms off the bedrooms are walk in wardrobes.

When should we say the deadline is? next Wednesday? Does that give you enough time Dizzi, or are you a house-building machine 

Love Laura xx
/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm a house building machine  it will be done for Wednesday 
 from work <oops>


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Don't know about the challenge, but loving the house and the houses on that website   Just been viewing the really big ones and imagining which one I will build to live in when I win the lottery!     

Can't wait to see what you all come up with   Not much of a builder msyelf, but did do some decorating recently on a house (yes, I've actually played  ) and am quite proud of it   Will try and post some pics next time - on lap top at mo. 

Jayne x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope I didn't get any, I want to get DH to download all the patches for me too   Anyone know where I can find a voodoo doll on Bon Voyage?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have done most of it, I am just having big trouble with the roof.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok - to get the roof right I had to take some artistic licence with the top floor (squeezing in two extra bedrooms!) - but here it is:-

I didn't realise I had a problem with the slopes until I had finished and started the garden! All bedrooms are en-suite also with desk, computer, bookcase and sofa - I love spoiling my Sims!!!! Instead of all those built in wardrobes at the back of upstairs, I created an extra family room.




































































































Is that enough detail or do you need more pics

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks great to me! 
WOW Well done sue

Need to finish my study ASAP so I can play too!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I never let study get in the way of Simming!!!!!  

Actually I really like this house, I am prouder of it than most of the others that I have created on Sims.  I think I will have to use those house patterns more often, better than blindly adding stuff on like I usually do!

When I get back from the cinema I will have to move a family in!

When is the next house-building challenge??    

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive Quit the study for today I'm now off to get my house and have a play
before my head bursts with infomation its not processing 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

I have nearly finished mine, just a few more things to do like adding pictures, lighting and landscaping. Will try and get it on tonight.

Sue - wow, that's lovely - no expense spared huh, is that a rollerskating rink in the back garden? That's why I love building challenges, it's great to see how differently people decorate them. I like the way you have modernisedit with all those floor length windows so that it's light and airy, and I wouldn't have thought of puttingit in a desert environment with palm trees. 

I used to use this website a lot for designing houses, when I was working for the government I used to come on and sketch houseplans in my notebook   ah the life of a civil servant!

I'm going to add a family tonight as well, think I might have to resort to motherlode. . . .. 

Love Laura xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

WOW sue great house! Love the slopes. I've never built on slopes before but now I think I may have to give it a try.

I've had to split my pictures into 2 slideshows as they won't all fit on one.

I've tried to stick as closely as I could to the layout and style. I had a problem with the roof on the groundfloor so have had to make do.

Its taken me since about 12.30 but I really enjoyed doing it.

Here ya go

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/ff%20house/?action=view&current=65cd7d0e.pbw

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/ff%20house/?action=view&current=4ce0a9a5.pbw

Haven't really done much to the outside as I wasn't sure we could but I can do now to my hearts content 

Whilst I was on photobucket I found all my pictures for a generations challenge that me and dizzi did. Seems a life time ago especially as I no longer have that house.

Can't wait to see yours Dizzi and Laura.

I ditto Sue 'When's the next one' 

Have fun

Michelle x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Sue - how do you post pictures like that? My pictures are too small to see. I tried to take a video clip, but couldn't upload it, not the right kind of file.

Michelle - wow, well done, it's lovely! You've got some great custom content, loving the bathrooms! Are they easels in the living room?

As for the next one, I thought it could be weekly, but otherwise I don't see any reason we can't start the next one once everyone's finished, so when Dizzi's posted hers, how about Sue posts hte next one, since she was first to finish?

Here's mine (had to use all maxis content  )


My Photo Book 10/19/07

Shhh, don't look at what time i posted this! Off to bed now I promise!

Love Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Fab houses  

x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Laura thanks and yes they are easels in the living room.  

If I was up till that time I wouldn't be able to function the next day  

Love the house!  Wish I'd thought to more to the outside    Curtains as well.  Great detail!

I see you've already moved someone in.  You don't waste much time do you  

I always seem to miss lights and curtains from my houses.

I fixed the glitch with the graphics.  Just had to do a bit of tweaking in the settings.

Its great to be able to minimize and go straight back in!

Can't wait to do another one!

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Laura – yes, that is a rollerskating rink!  I always put one in!  Full length and lots of windows is something else that I love to do, let loads of light in and take advantage of the views (although we can’t see them in the Sims!).  Motherlode is our friend!!  I just loaded the pictures from my computer into photobucket and posted the link here!  I don’t know how to get them bigger or smaller!  But I did notice that when I went into the “storytelling” file on The Sims to load the pictures, there were some called “thumbnail” and some called “snapshot” – the snapshot ones are bigger.  Is that a snooker table in yours?  How do you get that?!  And the fireplace is lovely!  It really does look like a professionally designed house.  Very tastefully done!  And you have added curtains!  Eveything is much more colour co-ordinated than in mine!!!

Michelle – It wasn’t my plan to build on a slope, I didn’t realise the slope was so bad until I had finished – and by then I couldn’t do anything about it!  So I improvised!  I had problems with the roof as well.  What packs have you got?  I like the beds, I haven’t got them on mine!  And I am in love with that bath!  You have decorated the house really well.

Oh no!  I would prefer it if you ladies chose the next one!!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Sue I got the bed from here http://www.vitasims2.com/sims2.htm click on objects then about half way down the page you'll see a bedroom set.

I got the bath from The Sims Resource. Its a featured artist though so not free.

Go on choose a house for us to build! Doesn't matter what its like it will be fun!

Michelle x

p.s am off to do some downloading now so you may see me sometime next week 
/links


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok - how about http://www.dreamhomesource.com/house-plans.hwx/Q/Plan.DHSW55835/searchId.127592622/offset.3

Sue 
/links


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Brilliant Sue!!

Am out this afternoon otherwise I would have started it by now (well if I could get off TSR I would).

Shall we wait to post piccies till Dizzi has posted piccies of the first house?

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I've done the main structure! 
so I will be done by tommorow evening (I may do some more tonight if my boards are quiet  )

Ive had a look at Shelle's & Laura just WOW great houses and detail, its great how we all style the same house so differently, I'm looking forward to the next one already
who's choosing 
I think Ive sussed the roof on mine took 5 attempts mind an over 2 hours . . . . hence why only the structure is done  

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Sue - Like it, like it!

Dizzi - i had roof issues also, I thought I had it all right, then when I checked, the top windows were hidden by the downstairs' roof. Sue has posted the next one below, but we are going ot hold off posting till youve posted the current one I think. You finished night shift?

Love Laura xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

I had the same problem with the upper windows!  

I had to put walls where the fence is, put the roof on then take the walls away. 

I've been on TSR all day so am a bit boggle eyed now  

Made myself wait to look at the house again till Dizzi has posted her piccies (hurry Dizzi its killing me   )

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry guys I did nights Tue/Wed and days Sat/Sun all 12.5 hours long so Ive read here quick and gone to bed, I will soon be done, I plan on simming in the morning before study, & chores . . . .

Sorry Sue I must have been sleep reading the posts here earlier 
I will peek at the new build tommorow 

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Dizzi

I was just kidding hun  

Take your time.

Michelle x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok.... I found the voodoo doll, did anyone see my post  

I'm not entirely sure what to do with it.... It keeps backfiring on me


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

♀saỉla♀ said:


> Ok.... I found the voodoo doll, did anyone see my post
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what to do with it.... It keeps backfiring on me


Sorry I can't help much Saila. I have found it before, it is on one of the secret places on holiday (can't remember which one - sorry!). I have used it once, but I haven't had it backfire yet!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

DONE 



The Only room Ive missed a close up of is the dining room  but it can be seen. 
Has anyone any idea how I can stop the pictures being so blurry  its quite anoying as the pic's are clear until I upload them 

Salia Sorry I have no idea about the voodo doll  have you searched the sims forums or official site ?
have you had a go at this challenge 

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

saila sorry I don't know either.  Have only found 1 secret place and didn't know what to do there  

Great piccies Dizzi - I've read somewhere about the fuzzy pictures but I can't for the life of me remember where and I've just done a search but came up with nada!  Sorry.  

I love the stream in the back and the way you have decorated!

Have just started on the 2nd house so am off back to sim land.

Have fun!!

Michelle x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I found a hack on mod the sims2 for the voodoo doll but I can' get the hack to work


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Beautiful house, Dizzi!  Stylishly decorated!  I think I will have to raise my game for the next challenge!!!

I like the shape of the swimming pool.  Is that a treadmill in there??  The living room is just stunning!  Everything is so colour co-ordinated!  

Sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Dizzi I love the house too


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Dizzi - love it! Warm and welcoming wihout being cluttered (I thin I tend to overdo mine, but I can't stand to see empty space, LOL!) The garden i also lovely.

These challenges are no good for me, you know - another night I've gone to bed at 2am   who's bright idea were these challenges anyway? oh yeah. . . .   I'm going to have to make a concerted effort to go to bed earlier tonight! Anyway, I've done the structure of the new house, and the ground floor too. Thing is, there' a den, a living room and a family room   I've never known what a den is. . . .

Michelle - which holifay destination did yoiu go to the secret place on? I've only been to the "oriental" one, but you have to go and takl to the old geezer, I got a child to do it, can't remember if he did anything specific. I'm gessing hte voodoo doll came form the "hawaiian" island?

been meaning to ask - has anyone seen anywehre a list of combinations of stuff to put in a juicer? You know like apple juice is supposed to help teens with homework. Also, there's somethingi n the manual about summer strawberried being good - how? Also, how does one get a plantsim again - is it lot of fertiliser?

uhoh, the natives are stirring, better go!

Love laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

ShortyPie said:


> Dizzi - love it! Warm and welcoming wihout being cluttered (I thin I tend to overdo mine, but I can't stand to see empty space, LOL!) The garden i also lovely.
> 
> These challenges are no good for me, you know - another night I've gone to bed at 2am  who's bright idea were these challenges anyway? oh yeah. . . .  I'm going to have to make a concerted effort to go to bed earlier tonight! Anyway, I've done the structure of the new house, and the ground floor too. Thing is, there' a den, a living room and a family room  I've never known what a den is. . . .
> 
> ...


I have googled and found the following info about the voodoo doll :- In order for the voodoo doll to be used, other characters must be present on the lot. The voodoo doll will not work on other "unplayable" characters (the maid, repairman, and so forth). The voodoo doll cannot be used on or by children.

To get the VooDoo Doll from the Witch Doctor, click the Witch Doctor and select "Offer Help." Once you do that, the Witch Doctor will tell you he can't entertain any guests because nothing is working. The Witch Doctor will leave the hut and wait until you complete your task. In order to get the doll, you must fix all of the broken appliances and mop up all of the water from the broken appliances. (For this reason it's a good idea to have a high mechanical skill level.) After you are done, the witch doctor will return and give you the VooDoo doll.

To use the VooDoo doll, just have it in your inventory, click on another Sim, and select "VooDoo...". You will then have a few different options to inflict on the other Sim. Just don't try this out on the Witch Doctor.

Pagoda of the Shadows 
In order to learn the Legend from the wiseman, you will need to build up a friendship with him. Then he will teach you the legend. (I usually make him tea and ask him to join, and then keep chatting etc to him)

Once you have learned the lesson you can tell it to other Sims and will have a copy of the scroll of the legend in your inventory.

"Three Lakes Lot" 
This lot is where Bigfoot lives, and all you have to do to complete the memento is become friends with him. If you really wish, you can continue to build your relationship level with him and ask him to move in with you. (Note: "Meeting Bigfoot" is a fear of some Aspirations, such as the Fortune aspiration.)

Also found this:-

Juice Name: Recipe; Effect

Apple Juice: 3 apples; faster homework

Beauty Cocktail: 2 oranges, 2 cucumbers; love potion

Eggplant Juice: 2 eggplants; random skill point

Lemonade: 6 lemons; cools Sims down

Orange Juice: 6 oranges; cures cold

Orangeade: 4 oranges, 2 lemons; random badge

Pepper Punch: 2 pepper, 1 pole bean, 1 apple; energy boost

Pureed Boot: 1 boot; sim acts nutty

Strawberry Juice: 3 strawberries; less furious

Strawberry Lemonade: 2 lemons, 2 strawberries; platinum mood

Tomato Juice: 6 tomatoes; warms Sims up

Vegetable Cocktail: 1 tomato, 1 cucumber, 1 pepper, 1 pole bean; build skills faster

Plantsims are a new type of Sim.
Plantsims are a new type of Sim found in "The Sims 2 Seasons" expansion, that your current Sims can potentially become by spraying many trees. It takes time for Sims to become Plantsims, but it does help to have lots of trees. The more times a Sim sprays pesticide on a tree, the higher the risk for turning into a Plantsim. There are advantages to becoming a Plantsim. For one thing, they have a gold badge in gardening. 
Plantsim Needs

Plantsims have only 3 needs - Water, Love, and Sunlight. Yup - just like real plants. The water need can be taken care of by drinking water, swimming, or taking a shower or bath. Social interactions satisfy love needs. Being in the sun or under special lights will take care of the sunlight need.

Plantsim Life Stages

Plantsims have three life stages - toddler, adult, and elder. Plant babies can be made by spawning from the Plantsim (no pregnancy yeah!). Toddlers come with all the skills the parent. Handy since we don't have the teen years to earn skills.

Plantsims are easy to care for and are a wonderful addition to a gardening family

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Laura 

I had the Bigfoot one and my sim had a fear of seeing him.  Just my luck!  

Sue I have a different recipe list to that one so I don't know which one is right  

Well I've got the structure done, the kitchen and the family room.  Poor dh I'm constantly asking him which wall covering looks best.  I'd place the kitchen counters then choose the wall paper but then it didn't go with the counters or the floor so I'd start again only to find a nicer floor then the counters and the walls don't go arghhhhhhh  

I've been at this since about 1 this afternoon and have only stopped to eat and come on here.  Hmmmmm......... let me see Laura, who's idea was this?  I have no idea what a den is either and can't see why they have all 3  

Back to it, eeeeeh its a hard life isn't it  

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I can't confirm whether the information is correct, Michelle.  I just googled and that was what came up!

I always have white tiles in the kitchen!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Everyone for your Kind comments, I love seeing all our different takes on the same theme, I tend to uses the same pieces/schemes so when doing challenges it helps bring me out of my comfort zone,

I have printed the plans out and Ive had a crap day, 
  so I am going to sim land now as tommorow Im away all day 

Great Info sue re the vacation stuff I think I'm going to print it and try that too tonight 

 @Laura and Michelle Living In sim land atm . . . 
~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have the hack successfully installed now! Thank goodness!

Sue ~ I have those recipes   Haven't tried them yet though, got them off the sims 2 site so I think they are right.

Can anyone suggest and good downloads/hacks from mod the sims 2?? I am now registered with them


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Helloooooo

Saila - I'm gonna have to run my hack scanner to see what I've got. I'll let you know.

Well I'm finally done!! Something I've learnt whilst doing this is I HATE landscaping!! Urggghhhhhhh

This is the first time I've ever used 'motherlode' as I really want a sim to live in this house.

Just gonna go and organise my piccies and I'll be back with them.

Michelle x

p.s Dizzi try altering your camera options in game to high

Ok here ya go

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/ff%20house%202/?action=view&current=fa195839.pbw

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/ff%20house%202/ff%20house%202%201st%20floor/?action=view&current=6a80c9e5.pbw

This last one is just 3 pictures that I couldn't fit into the others.

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/ff%20house%202/ff%20house%202%201st%20floor/?action=view&current=288fa5a8.pbw

Hope you like!!

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Hope you like!!
> Michelle x


 Like LOVE   

There is So much custom content there to feast on I dont know where to start
The thomas bed, the hanging crib, the bedding in the master suite, the bath with the glass panel the furniture placed on an angle 
( I could never get to grips with that) Need to have another look to mention the rest, I like the out door decking and patio, looks so inviting



> Dizzi try altering your camera options in game to high


  thanks I did so hopefully it will be better for this next house, Ive not started it yet, as I played the pleasnts household instead, after seeing Michelle's house , I need a download spree now!

Salia on MTS2 grab the toddler hair and some boys teen clothing, not sure about other stuff tbh as I get most of mine from the TSR

Back later peeps, need to do loads before I can play but I am off all weekend So sim sunday is a definate

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Saila - I think hacks are personal to how you play the game. Here is a list of hacks and programs to do with the sims: http://forums.sims2community.com/showthread.php?t=18687. Yell if you need to know what any of them do!

Dizzi - Thankyou for your lovely comments! I love custom content (in case you hadn't noticed )

I go on download sprees every now and again that can last 3/4 days. Hence why my download folder is 3gig+, and thats after I sorted out all the recolours that I didn't want. Let me know if you want to know where I got anything from.

My house is a bit glitchy to play but I think that is because its on such a big lot.

Do any of you ever create your own sims? If so I've discovered its much easier and quicker to do in body shop than in game.

I've been drawn back on to TSR so haven't had much play today (they should close that site down  )

I played in the house last night and kept instructing my sim to use the master bath but she wouldn't and I couldn't for the life of me think why. Until I discovered that I hadn't put a door on it  

Can't wait to see the other houses!!

Have fun!!

Michelle x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Michelle ~   They're perfect!!! Where did you get the crib and thomas bed from? My eyes were nearly popping out of my head when I was looking at your link!!  
I'm not too clued up on downloads I will get DH to help me tonight!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Here are my photos - sorry not done as a slide show - tried, got confused with what I had put on what slideshow! But you can click on the button on the right to view as slideshow!

http://s207.photobucket.com/albums/bb217/Sue6point7/FF%20comp%202/?start=all

I am not as happy as I was with the last one, but reasonably satisfied! Jealous of you all with all your extras!!!

Sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sue it's lovely!!

DO I need to register for TSR and pay a subscription??


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

No use asking me, I had to google what TSR stood for!!!  

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Saila - I got the Thomas set from here:

http://www.vitasims2.com/sims2.htm

Go to downloads at the top of the page and you should see it.

I got the crib from here:
http://www.thesimsresource.com/downloads/sims2/sets/rooms/longlist/search_birgit43/

Scroll down the page near the bottom and you should see it.

When downloading you have to look at what expansion packs are needed. If you don't have the right ones it won't show in your game.

With TSR you do need to register and you can download for free but not items from featured artists. I pay £6 something every 2 months to download anything and everything so its very worth it!

Sue - I love your house!! VERY impressed with the size and the outside. I hate doing outside areas.

Michelle x
/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue your house is great, I'm impressed you got the bedroom door spot on ( I gave up) 

Michelle glad you posted those links, Ive just got me 3 new room sets . . . . 

Salia in the Sims FAQ there is help for downloading it really is quite easy if you know how to save to a file and find it after  
have you tried making the houses we are doing  

Laura how are you getting on ?

Ive built the house and its part furnished, need to do the landscaping and some "tweaks" so will upload at the weekend for veiwing  

Take care all

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Sue - great pad! Also, well done on the choice of house, I am loving the bridge and big open areas. 

Sorry I've been awol, busy couple of days, and a DH that thinks he's allowed to use the pc as well 

here is mine, sorry, didn't think to label the pictures, dur  but hopefully you can see what everything is - the family room I turned into a little oriental tea room, since there was already a tv in the living room, pinball and computere games in the den, and chess, piano, easel etc upstairs. I've moved that Landgraab fella in from Bliuewater, since I've played his house already when I had my old pc.

Anyway:

http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/?action=view&current=f5963fc2.pbw

http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/?action=view&current=28c206e4.pbw

I realise now that I have made them, I've made the slideshows kinda backwards  oh well. I had a bit of an issue with the area above the garage, hence the 2 storey window, otherwise the shape of the house wouldn't have ben right. I got the downstairs bit pretty accurate, and the left side of the house, but had to improvise with the right side.

Michelle -  I . . . . .Love. . . . . .your. . . . . house!!!!!!   Wow!

Dizzi - looking forward to seeing yours.

Who's choosing hte next one then? 

Love Laura xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Laura I love your house.  I can't seem to get to grips with chimneys.  Wish I'd had the idea of using double story windows, don't think I've ever used them.  Love the layout as well!!  

Had a bit of a crisis yesterday.  I was trying all afternoon to load the sims but it just wouldn't load.  I just couldn't understand why.

So after messing with different things in the registry and startup I googled it and found out it was a file in the sims 2 folder in my docs.

Its called group.cache and it can cause problems so I just deleted it got my sims back.  I can't tell you the relief I felt.  It felt like loosing my right arm    

Dizzi can't wait to see your house!!

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Going to sim land next to finish off - see you later 

Laura I looked at your house last night, it looks great, I couldnt work out how to get the roof right until I saw your pictures  I'm not going to change it now, whats done is done

Michelle  Sims not loading I would have had a fit! 
glad you sussed what file it was could you add the issue to the FAQ Just in case 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

CLICK HERE 
choose veiw as slide show

I realised I should have done the garage dbl width to make the family area larger and put a fireplace in  Only worked that out when I was landscaping this afternoon, so mines not as acurate as it could be 

If no one minds I would like to look for our next house . . .

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Dizzi - WOW Love the house!!  Complete with a sauna as well!  Well done with the outside areas they look great.  

Yep fine with me if you choose the next house.

Michelle x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Dizzi - I LOVE your house, lovely and airy, and hte landscaping is good too (I got a bit bored with mine and stopped, hehehe). No problems witih me if you choose the next one, then Michelle after?

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm looking now


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Found One . . . I should never have gone on this site, too many plans to veiw

http://www.dreamhomesource.com/house-plans.hwx/Q/Plan.DHSW45410/searchId.127921879/offset.18

A simple build  dhsw45410
Enjoy


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Laura – I love your house!  You have accessorised it very well.  The blue bedroom with the curtains and sofa is gorgeous!  I also like the bedroom with the Sim relaxing on the bed.  What a cute little baby room as well!  Is that a tea room?  Cool!  I love the decking outside.  I love the fountain!  Everything is just wonderful!

Michelle – glad you got Sims working, I panic when I have problems!  I just turn off the computer and hope it works!

Dizzi – I could never get the hang of doing a curved edge swimming pool!  I will have to try again on the next house!  Great idea putting a massage room next to the sauna.  I usually put the sauna outside, attached to the house, I have never thought of putting it inside!  Nice car!  And I love the music room in the garage!  The kids car themed room is sooooo cute!  I will have to do that in my next house.  I tend to deck all my houses out with adult beds and the kids just sleep in them.  Then I don’t have to redecorate when they grow up – that is just me being lazy though!  That bedroom 2 is amazing!  I had to stop and just take it in – it is so stylish!  I love the bed, is that in one of the add-on packs?  I could go on forever, about the guest bedroom, the nursery, greenhouse and orchard etc etc – it is brilliant Dizzi!  

Everyone has done a fantastic job with their houses!  Congrats!

Off to have a look at the next one, while DH is playing on his PS2!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Next time - do not choose one with a slope!!!!!!!!!!! 

I have spent about 8 hours trying to get this right - and about 90% of the time on the outside of the house! Slopes, decking grrrrrrrrr!  I had to come to a compromise, the outside isn't how it is in the plans, but I got so annoyed trying to get it to work that I had to change it! 

http://s207.photobucket.com/albums/bb217/Sue6point7/FF%20comp%203/?start=all

I didn't know what to do with the utility room downstairs, so I made a second kitchen! The rest of the interior is as the plans.

Anyway, I am going to lie down in a darkened room for a while!  

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry Sue but your post has made me   .  Poor you!!!

 to your house!  I love it.

Its so spacious inside and you've outdone yourself again with the outside.  Excellent!!

I've got the shell of the house done, but have been working on the outside now for hours    Just think I've got something right and I go and check and it looks all wrong  

Great choice Dizzi.  When I saw it I thought it was going to be a piece of cake.  How wrong can a girl be!!

Be back later I hope with the finished house.

Have fun!

Michelle x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Finally done!!

Hope you like

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/ff%20house%203/?action=view&current=224b1775.pbw

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/ff%20house%203/?action=view&current=21c434e7.pbw

Does anyone else send their houses to the house bin so they can play in them again and again?

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

The first thing I said when I saw the front of your house was WOW!!!!!!  I love the garden and the shape of the swimming pool!  Are those sparkly lights?  I couldn't figure out what they were at first - cool!

I want to move in!!!!!

I have just left my houses in the neighbourhood.  I didn't even realise you could put them in the house bin!!!

Sue


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

hey ladies
do you mind if i jion in your group i love the sims2 have all ep's and love building houses!

Jess


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

The more the merrier, Jess!!!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Sue thanks for the comments.  The ground floor is actually the basement and the garden is sunken to that level.  It took me ages to follow the tutorial then tweak it to how I wanted it.  Yes they are like disco lights that rotate.

To move a house to the lots and houses bin you have to be in neighbourhood mode, click on it and on the left hand side of the box you should see a button to click on that says 'move to lots and houses bin' and voila its done.  That way if its a house that you really love you can keep it forever!

Jess of course you can join us.  Have you seen the challenge we are doing?  Why not join in!!

Michelle x

p.s. have just put a lot of links in the sims facts thread for free sites for your downloads.


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

what the challenge? how long have you been doing it? i might start the next one!


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Jess - of course, welcome! Do you want to join the laetst building challenge? Check Dizzi's last post, it has a link to a house plan. The challenge is simply to build it! Don't worry if it's not exact, it's great to see different peoples interpretations of it. Then post pictures!

Girls, you have been busy! I can't keep up!

Michelle and Sue - your houses are lovely, Sue I love your decked landscaped bit, unusual, I would never have though ot doing that, but it works really well. michelle - like the pagoda style roof on yours and the landscapingi s stunning - whan can I move in?  

Sue -   at you! I must say, I was a bit   when I saw that the house was built into the slope! We'll see what I can do with that  

Love Laura xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Found One . . . I should never have gone on this site, too many plans to view
> 
> http://www.dreamhomesource.com/house-plans.hwx/Q/Plan.DHSW45410/searchId.127921879/offset.18


We are trying to build houses from plans that each of us chooses. We try to get them as near to plan as we can get.

Read back through the last couple of pages on this thread and you'll see.

There's still time to do this one if you fancy.

Hope you do!!

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mines done - I will come back in a bit with comments as the site is about to go offline 
I made the house to short (front to back) but wanted to keep the plot so I lost the laundry room . . . .

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Dizzis%20choice/?

Welcome Jess!

~Dizzi~

 I dont lose this post

Laura Looking forward to seeing your interpretation

Sue  Another great house form you its large and spacious with some neat features,  for the 8 hour stress!
I like the way you used the bon voyage windows in the bathroom, I like your double doors with the little panes, and is the fireplace a download 
I see you also sussed the curved pool  

Michelle   WOW how cool is that roof! it really alters the house, and how did you get the river so blue ?
I also spotted your pink & blue doors leading into the bathrooms, they look neat.
I never realised how nice the round beds could look, guess I am going downloading again . . . esp with all the links youve given 

I am really enjoying doing these houses, in fact I have to slow down the slideshows so I dont miss anything!

Jess It would be great if your able to join this latest challenge
we are using Photobucket to upload and show off the pictures, I think Laura uses One media

Need to sort my boards out, Back to work tommorow so no sims now for a few days 
Night all
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi!!!  You make it look so easy!!!!  What a wonderful house, and an amazing view!  Did you build it on one of the holiday places?  Your houses always look stylish!  How do you do the half walls?  Does that come with one of the add-on’s?  I could sit on the sofas all day and enjoy the view!

Brilliant house as always!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am typing this in Word first, just in case I do lose it!

Because I couldn’t use windows in the back of the house, thought that those windows would bring additional light in from the front.  I haven’t done any downloads, so the fireplace must have come from some pack!  I daren’t do downloads, don’t want to mess it up and corrupt everything – and of course, I am not the most computer literate person on the planet!

Yes, I made a point of using a curved pool!  Figured it out eventually!

I have to slow down the slideshow as well – I love looking at all the details!  

Can’t wait for the next one!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Dizzi - Stunning!!  What a fantastic house.  How did you get it on the beach.  I keep going back into the game trying to figure it out.

With regard to the slide shows, I just click the link at the top that says (on mine) ff house 3 and it takes you in that folder so you can view at your leisure.

Sue - Downloading isn't that hard.  Yell if you want talking through it and I'm sure between all of we could get you sorted.

What expansion packs and stuff packs do you have Sue?

Jess we've not scared you away have we?

Going for another look at everyones houses.

Michelle x
Dizzi - scrap the above I've just figured it out.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you, I must confess I am pleased with this house its my favorite so far, its on a vacation lot as soon as I saw it on the webpage,
I knew it was a beach plot for me!

*Sue * I think half walls came with OFB.
Most Downloads will not harm your game but enhance them, as you can see from our games they do more to enhance your game than affect it. 
the simplest thing to do is download a few at a time from a trusted source IE TSR unzip them and test your game, and avoid Game Mods/hacks to start with.
you can also back up your game to be extra sure.

Objects without meshes that is re colours of Maxis made stuff is the easiest to put in your game as is walls/floors
then introduce a new Item with its mesh could be clothes or a bath or a bed

I will leave you a couple of links to help.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=44736.msg557747#msg557747
&
http://compsimgames.about.com/od/thesims2strategyhelp/qt/backupfiles.htm



> *Free zip program for your downloads! * (if you are not using the wizard from TSR!)
> http://members.ozemail.com.au/~nulifetv/freezip/freezip.exe
> 
> save to a folder or the desktop, then install! THEN go can unzip your downloads.... much easier than the windows version (winzip).
> ...


Jess are you building already  or reading our Mad thread!

~Dizzi~


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

sorry have not been around tiscali went down last noght so i couldnt get online am searching for a house and will get building soon will post pics when i've done when does the challenge end? is money unlimteted?

Jess


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

sayer82 said:


> sorry have not been around tiscali went down last noght so i couldnt get online am searching for a house and will get building soon will post pics when i've done when does the challenge end? is money unlimteted?
> 
> Jess


Hi Jess!

We will wait for you to finish your house before we start the new challenge - that is no problem.

Yes, money is unlimited - as unlimited as your imagination!!!

GTG - bus in 5 minutes!

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Dizzi - love it!!! Especially what you have done in the kitchen with the half walls and island units, will have to remember that  Also loving that it is on the beach - do any of your sims have holiday homes yet? Sme of mine could afford them, but have'nt got round to it yet.

Jess - Yes, money is no object since we are building them with no sims in. You know we are all building the same house, don't you? http://www.dreamhomesource.com/house-plans.hwx/Q/Plan.DHSW45410/searchId.127921879/offset.18

Well, here is mine

http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/?action=view&current=6caa1f40.pbw

http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/?action=view&current=b2b930fc.pbw

This one to me said "log cabin in the forest". I didnt do it exactly right, made it too small, but by the time I realised, I really didn't want to do the basement again (simple build, eh Dizzi?   ) so I couldn't do the bathrooms the right way i.e. bath with washrooms on either side. I also turned one of the bedrooms into a library, since I never have that many people living in one lot anyway. Possibly went a bit overboard with the ladnscaping, but wanted to give it the feel of a little cabin secluded in the woods.

Michelle - are you looking for our next house yet? 

Love Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Laura!

Another one with a WOW factor!!!  The outside is spectacular!  I love the little path down the side of the house and all the trees.  You even took the time to change the colour on the grass and border!  I want to move in!!!!  A games room – cool!  

I love the bedspread in the master bedroom and the windows.  And the nursery is adorable!  

Well done!!!! 

Sue


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

ok have started building will post pics as soon have i have finished laura thanks for telling me which has we are building i didnt know we were all doing the same one lol


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Laura - WOW I lurve it!!  DH saw the outside and he said how nice it was.  Just love the theme!

Jess can't wait to see yours!

Well I have 5 finalists for the next house.  Urghhhh    I just don't know which to choose, will have to ask dh to choose so you can all blame him if you don't like it  

Will post it as soon as Jess is finished.

Michelle x


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

hi girls 
so sorry once i get started i cant stop lol 
back 
http://s241.photobucket.com/albums/ff137/sayer821/sims%20house1/?action=view&current=97b6c61f.pbw

Jess


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Another one on the beach. Wow, it's fantastic - I love the views out of the windows. Is it just me, or does anyone else really want to go on holiday when playing BV in Twikkii Village or whatever it's called? Jess, your pictures came out top quality, are they on high quality, large pictures then jsut pasted from photobucket?

Michelle - new house. . . . . . .? 

Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Wonderful houses you lot have been building  I definitely need to get onto TSR and do some more downloading soon, some of your stuff is fab  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Me bad!!!!  I am skivving today!  

Our class has been cancelled today and we have to work alone in the computer room, I am getting a bit fed up with the computer programme for our course not actually being on the computer yet (our course began at the end of August!).  I have already worked my way through a couple of the other computer programmes!  This morning I started downloading some of the extra houses from the Sims official website (exchange section), and now I want to stay at home and play with my new houses!!!!!!  How bad am I!?  

That is gorgeous Jess!  A sea view!  The downstairs living room is so stylish!  I love the upstairs dining area, great chairs and table.  The space room is cool!!!  And I would love to wake up to that view every morning!  Cute baby pink room!  

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Here ya go ladies.

http://www.dreamhomesource.com/house-plans.hwx/Q/Plan.DHSW52933/searchId.127995180/offset.0

Have fun!!

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Michelle thanks for the link - my study is definatly suffering this week!

Laura Again WOW the log cabin works so well for this build sorry it wasnt the "simple" build  
the hot sping from BV works well in the woodland setting, and the decor/bedding is lovely, the lanscaping is spot on! Its not easy to replicate a house from a picture so I think weve all done really well with our builds.

Jess   great house at short notice! I love the way you use the floor tiles to change the use of an area, and the bedrooms huge windows are great!
how did you get the posts in the sea 
and I really need to know how you got your pictures large and clear 
(we use photo sharing sites so as not to use up FF's server space)

Sue    Well done on the downloading!  Enjoy the next build  study work phah Sims is what you need!

Jayne I'm glad your still looking in on us, have we wetted your appitte for a play 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue - Oh, how naughty are you!   See how corrupting it is to be a Sims Addict. Are you sure you don't want to go into rehab    There are a few of us that are in recovery!  

Dizzi - I do still read this thread every time there is a new post   and love reading what you're all up to. I do want to play Sims, but time (despite being off work) has still been a bit of a problem. Well, that and that any free computer time I have had, has either been spent on here, ******** or researching my foot condition    Am going to try and force the time over the weekend and make sure I have a little play and do a bit of downloading too   Afraid I only have very basic building skills and wouldn't have a clue where to start with your building challenges (not that I'm asking you to change that. I don't think I'd have time for any sort of challenge at the moment, and any I do have, I want to spend playing!  ).  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne  Fair enough Jayne but please top swearing Rehab indeed   

Make sundays sim sundays only needs a couple of hours while the kids are playing and Dh is snoozing on the sofa 

Back Later, as I am off to read the OU forum to get motivated to study this afternoon, then i'll do my housework early this evening the reward for which may be an hour on the sims  before comming back here before bed 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes, sorry for swearing  

You're right, it should be Sim Sunday, but I always end up on here or other websites and before I know it the time's gone. Last night I only popped on here for half hour because I wanted to have a go at Jack's new Nintendo DS Lite whilst he was in bed - got Brain Training! - and before I knew it, it was 3 hours later and I was still here    Probably would be easier if I used same computer for internet and Sims, so could just switch between the 2.  I will try to play more though, because I do want to!  

In the meantime, looking forward to seeing the new house build   Looks ever so complicated  

Right, off to get ready now as going to see Ratatouille!  Halloween party tonight  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

i'm confused about this new house has it got 3 levels the floor plans arent vey clear


NEVER MIND LOL i have figured it out its says 3 stories lol


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive printed out the plans, if you click enlarge then print its a clearer plan to work with 

Doubt I will get this done soon - still have study to do    I can make some time Fri/Sun


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Jayne - I am the same as you - spend far too long on FF, ******** etc, so by the time I've been on the Sims it's usually 2am when I go to bed   make some time fo the Sims though - because you're worth it  

Michelle - wow, that house is lovely, but looks like it's going to be a royal pain in the you-know-where to build   I take it as a massive compliment that your DH liked my house, cos if he's anything like mine, he doesn't "get" the Sims (probably cos its a computer game but nothing explodes in it   )

Ok, quick Q about the house - I get which is the ground floor, the one with the garage   but which is the 1st and which is the 2nd? I would have said the top floor is the one taht has a double and single badroom, bathroom and a tv room, then a big gap, and some other weird little - is it a room? - to the right? Then the 1st floor is the one with 2 double beds, bathroom, what looks like a uility room, and a living room, then there's this other room with 2 funny little icons in the top right corner - what are those? maybe it will all become clea when I start building but right now I'm stumped  

Love Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Laura!

I assume they are in the order of the pictures on the website.  Car being on the ground floor, the one where the headboards on both of the beds are against the left wall as the second floor, and the top floor being the one with the lawn mower in the right hand side room!!  Didn't quite get that bit!

The thing that is puzzling me, in the drawing of the outside of the house there looks like there is a room on the middle floor on the left hand front end, on stilts, but I can't see it on the middle floor plans.  But it looks like it is on the plans of the ground floor.  So either the car and kitchen are on the middle floor, or the plans are not right.  Does anyone agree with me or am I looking at it too early in the morning before my brain has woken up??!

Sue


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

i agree i was way confused when i saw them too and i cant seem to make a 3rd floor without making my roof look wierd i might stick to 2 floors is that cheating? lol i made the little room on stilts a dining area in mine as on the plans it doesnt have anything in and looks really odd! 
OH no and nows theres an error with the dreamhouse page and i cant see the plans anyway arrgghh


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't worry too much about the roof - I never get it right!

The point of this challenge is to take the plans and put our own stamp on the place - so whatever your interpretation is (two floors or three!) then it is ok!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

This house has a walk out basement, like my last house did.
The lowest level is the one with the garage, (walkout basement) then the one with the deck is the middle level I think
then the top floor has 2 bedrooms and en suite, the dotted lines in the plans are normally open ceilings I think (ie up to the rafters)

To build the walk out basement on the level for the garage you will need lower the ground at the back of the house there is a good tutorial here http://mikeinside.modthesims2.com/building/basements/index.html#2

~Dizzi~
[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree sue the roof is always the hardest to get right in sim land - Auto roof is perfect at times 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am not spending half my life fiddling with basements and levels again!!!!!  

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry ladies that it seems to be hard.

Would you rather I chose another one?

I have another on standby

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue check out the basement guide, it will change your houses I promise!

Michelle I dont mind its all a challenge 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

How can it be a walk out basement when it looks like there are windows on all sides of the ground level??  Or have I got the plans of the levels all muddled up again??  It has to be open on two sides at least, one side with the front door and the other side where the garage door is.

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

The basement is what is called the lower level.  Then the garage is on the 1st floor/ground floor.


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Here's my reserve.

http://www.dreamhomesource.com/house-plans.hwx/Q/Plan.DHSW42032/searchId.127995180/offset.0

I'll let you all decide which one we are doing.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

shelly_anne said:


> The basement is what is called the lower level. Then the garage is on the 1st floor/ground floor.


Oh - now I see!!!! I didn't see the plans at the bottom where it tells you what level is what!!!!! I only saw the clickable plans in the middle. I will give it a go! I am off to Sim-land - see you later!!!!

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Michelle - before I read your post, I looked at the plans again and realised tht the garage is on the middle level! I think a lot of the confusion is because on the wbsite, you assume they are going to give you the floors in order, so the one with the garage should have been the second along, especailly as we all assume a garage to be on the lowest floor. This makes a lot more sense to me now, the one withthe lawnmower is onthe lower floor, the garage is right on the ground, with no room underneath, and the other one is the top floor, with that funny little rectangle on the right jsut being an open roof area?

Hope it's going to take peeps a while, as I won't get a chance to do it til at least later tonight.

Laura xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Laura its going to take me even longer to do as not sure if I can get much play in before Saturday.

Have fun

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have drifted away from the plans too much!  I haven't done it as a basement (despite my original best efforts!) but as a normal 3 storey house, then I had problems with the garage, so I built it seperately on the side of the house.  And of course the roof isn't right!

Think I will have to pass on this one - my attempt looks too different!!

Sue


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

hey girls 
here's a link to my try i did take some pics of the inside but cant seem to find them in any of my folders

http://s241.photobucket.com/albums/ff137/sayer821/?action=view&current=Snapshot.jpg

Jess


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Jess - wow, that's so good, it looks really like the picture! Shame you can't find any of the other ones of the inside - have you made sure they are in the photo album in teh game iykwim- that's where i had trouble

Well, I was doing this last night for ages, and just couldn't get it right   I think it's impossible to have a garage, which has to be on the ground floor, right next to a basement, which has to use foundation tiles - they just ca'nt connect. so I will try again tonight, and just have a fake garage, cos it'll have to be on foundation tiles.

It's a lovely house though, which is why I'm not giving up yet!  

Love Laura xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hiya

Awww Sue I'm sorry you're not doing this one. Whatever you've done will be unique to you so please show us!!

Jess your house is lovely!! So neat looking and so like the picture. Great job!!

Laura try here: http://thesims2.ea.com/exchange/story_detail.php?asset_id=53552&asset_type=story&user_id=370

I will say that if you don't do it to the letter it can have weird effects. It took me more than a few goes to get it right and this time I somehow managed to Skip a step entirely and don't know how but it turned out right 

Well I'm all done and only have the pictures to take.

This was the hardest house for me by far (who picked it again?) 

Dizzi where are you up to with yours?

Right back in a bit when the snaps are done.

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dizzi no time yet to start    I can play Monday

Jess yours looks great please find your inside pictures  

Sue upload what youve done!

Laura I hope you sort the foundation/garage saga soon

Michelle I can wait to see yours

I'm just whizzing in as I catch up on my boards been at work all day

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Jess have you tried looking in your neighborhood storytelling folder.  All the neighborhoods are listed in order so where ever you build your house there might be pictures there.

Well I have just spent 2 whole days building my house.  I came out and moved it to the bin, went back in to take pictures and all my grounds are under water.

I am gutted!!  The only water I used was the swimming pool so I have no idea where it came from       

I only took 1 picture of the outside so am not a happy chappy.

I very nearly sat here and cried when I'd put the house in 3 different spots and it was still the same.  

ARGGHHHHHHHHH

A very sad

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Michelle  I dont know what to suggest hun


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Dizzi thanks hun but I've sorted it for now.

I changed neighborhoods which seems to have fixed it.

I've just sat here practically tearing my hair out and all dh could say was 'put some decking in and you won't notice it'    

Right back in to take some pictures before it all goes wrong again.

Michelle x


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

hey girls

thanks for the tip michelle i have now found the other pics here you go!

http://s241.photobucket.com/albums/ff137/sayer821/sims%20house3/?action=view&current=2c86a3a3.pbw

Come on girls i wanna see your fantastic houses! mine does not have a basement sorry lol

Jess


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

any ideas on what the next challenge will be once everyone has finished?
what about we all do a house and sims of a specific era victorian, medieval, 60's or the future space age?

Jess


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I couldn't do a specific era because I don't have all the extra packs that have all the furnature/clothes etc!  

Sue


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

i have been on a downloading spree lol cos you cant do much with the stuff you get with the EP's

jess


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I went on a downloading of pre-constructed houses from the official website, that is as far as my downloading has got.  Mainly because I am totally computer illiterate!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Jess very nice!! I really like how you have managed to fit so much in the living are, everytime I try that it all looks squashed  . The outside is lovely!

Sue are you going to show us yours? Hope so!!

I didn't get to round to posting last night so here's mine:

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/ff%20house%204/house%204%20album%201/?action=view&current=30b473dc.pbw

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/ff%20house%204/house%204%20album%202/?action=view&current=52c590e0.pbw

Michelle x


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

Michelle great house your outside is fab love the rocky bit! where did you get the lovely curvy bath ang glass shower they are lovely!

well i was bored so i made a medieval house hope you lke it
http://s241.photobucket.com/albums/ff137/sayer821/medieval%20house/?action=view&current=5db6cf11.pbw

Jess


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

wow Jess that's really good!

I got the shower from here http://www.stylistsims.net/objects_04.html

I got the bath from here: http://www.thesimsresource.com/downloads/sims2/longlist/search_salsa%20bathroom/

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Here is my effort, nothing like the original drawings! http://s207.photobucket.com/albums/bb217/Sue6point7/FF%20Comp%204/?start=all

I had trouble with the garage so I put it seperate. I had to do something else with the space so I made a couple of extra bedrooms and a tea room.

Bring on the next one!!!!

I love the medieval house, Jess!!! And the outfits!

Michelle - another house with a WOW factor! I would never have thought of doing the swimming pool like that! What is that round thing in the exercise room? Every bedroom is gorgeous! I love the baby's room! I can't list everything, it is all wonderful!! The outside is outstanding! I didn't even realise you can do stuff like that landscape on Sims!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

shelly_anne said:


> Here's my reserve.
> 
> http://www.dreamhomesource.com/house-plans.hwx/Q/Plan.DHSW42032/searchId.127995180/offset.0
> 
> I'll let you all decide which one we are doing.


Shall we do this one next??

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive Done it!
Trouble is I kept getting my Photobucket password wrong so am logged out of my account for 15 minutes!

I gave up on the garage aspect of this house, it was just too damn difficult, internal layout is close but not perfect, hope you like, when I eventually upload them!

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Sue - lovely house, it's massive and sprawling, very luxurious!

Michelle - another luxurious airy house, love the landscaping!

Dizzi -   at photobucket!

I've not got mine finished yet, have been too busy playing - I got the voodoo doll, then the next time I playeed the family (Travellers) it had disappeared, and I'd not got round to using it   Will upload hopefully tomorrow!

Love laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Sims%20weekly%203/?

Choose to veiw as a slide show at about 6 seconds 

Laura looking forward to seeing yours tommorow, I'm off for a play now, as I really like the way this one has turned out, I'm planning a big family, mum, dad 3 daughters and a grandad!

Michelle & Sue more great houses from you both, I could move right in!

Jess I like the medieval theme esp the Sim people! they look the part totaly!

Are we doing the reserve house next or is someone else having a turn at finding our next build 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Sims%20weekly%203/?
> 
> Are we doing the reserve house next or is someone else having a turn at finding our next build


Well, I am half way through the reserve house! But I could do something else!

Oooh - you have a washing machine, and an ironing board, excellent!! I like the library! I was going to put the swimming pool in the house, but because I had used foundations, it didn't work properly! I love the master bedroom - and the pink theme in the rooms on the second floor!! Very stylish main lounge! I love that big mirror!

Brilliant house, as always Dizzi!!!!!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Sue,
I will have a go at the reserve house 

SIL just rang, taking her to the Drs, back later
~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!

Sue great house!  I especially like the floating bedroom, that is really cool!  Re the outside just have a play around with all the landscape tools.  You'll be surprised at some of the outcomes.

Dizzi another lovely house from you.  Love the indoor pool, something I would never have thought of doing.  And the pink bedrooms I love as well.  I also like to play the houses that I make.

Laura can't wait to see yours!

Are we doing the reserve house, I would much rather someone else chose the next one.

Not going to get much time tonight to do anything.  Might go on another download spree later though before bed.

Happy simming!!

Michelle x


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

how about this one as its coming up to xmas it looks very wintery

http://www.houseplans.com/plan_details.asp?id=2643

or this spanish style one

http://www.houseplans.com/plan_details.asp?id=14358

anybody else found any others? theres too many nice one lol
Jess


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

This is a rush message - I have to leave in 20 minutes and I am still in my PJ's! Have to jump in the shower, get my school bag together and dash out of the house!

Here is my version of the "reserve" house!

http://s207.photobucket.com/albums/bb217/Sue6point7/FF%20comp%205/?start=all

Sorry it was such a rush job to load the photos, I think there might be some duplicates. I was so chuffed with this house that I had to get it loaded and show you ladies as soon as possible!

Eeeek - have to leave in 10 minutes now - not good!!!!!

Have a great day everyone!

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

More fab houses   

Am off work because of my foot for another 4 weeks at least, so determined to get some play time in - first being Sat or Sun. Going to go on a downloading spree on Friday!  

Love
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

YAY! Jayne why not choose one of our recent builds to make and upload 
I had a play tonight before going out, (I've just got in and want to play  )
I am not doing the reserve house this time round as Ive no time this week really and just wanted a play with the spare time I had.

Catch you all later
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh goodness, I think all the houses you've been building are way out of my league. I'm still at the square box stage  Not to mention that my game would probably freeze with houses that big - tend to have to steer clear of large lots! I want to fire up the desktop and play now too, but that would be way to   this time of night    Besides, still have to do my 'Brain Training' on Jack's Nintendo DS Lite! Currently have brain age of 55   but better than the 80 I started with!  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What are we like Wanting to play at this time of night, My mum was telling me shes just treated herself to a Ds lite, I'm GREEN with envy!
The brain training is addictive! Although I struggle with the syllables one

I keep forgeting to say Jayne I love your avatar picture, you and the boys Look great!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks hun  

Am doing the 'more brain training', so not got syallables - unless just not got to them yet. Jack got the Nintendo DS Lite with his birthday money the other week, and I quickly did a deal with him that if he wanted a game to go with it I'd buy him one, but he had to let me borrow the console when he was in bed/not playing    It's working well and neither of us have cried or had a tantrum yet  

Just did my training and am obviously tired as brain age just dropped to 65!    Oh Lord. You can tell it's not been used in donkeys    Bet yours is fab because you study. Mine just does cleaning!   

x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Blimey, I've finally finished it!!!  http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/ enjoy!This was a mammoth house! I quite fancy the one Jess suggested, the one she said looked wintery, nice and simple (even though I like building big houses, I tend to keep my Sms in small houses  guess it's cos I would hate to be rattling round in a big house, I like cosy houses  )

Jayne - I might ask mum and dad for a DS Lite for Xmas -this probably sounds a bit mad, but they still buy the same amount of pressies for us as when we were little, although I'm suer once the boys are big enough to understand Xmas they'll be the ones getting spoilt instead  I really fancy that brain training one. If we did a small house like the one Jess suggested, http://www.houseplans.com/plan_details.asp?id=2643 would you be tempted to join in?

Love Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Laura!

Wow - stunning!  Every room is just so gorgeous.  I was in awe at every photo!  I just wish I had all the furniture and decorations that you have!  But you just seem to have this flair for tastefully decorating. 

I will have a go at that house later!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You have a lot to answer to Michelle!!!!!!  I thought I would have a look at the Sims Resource website (where you got your bath from), and now I am hooked!  I didn't realise it would be so easy to download!  Hope that it works when I come to play the game.

Skivving off school again today!  It is only work alone in the computer room.  As the computer programme is still not on the computer, and all the other students have been given test exam papers to do (I have already done the *real* exam and passed with flying colours!) and she hasn't given me anything, and it is raining hailstones, I will just work in the book here - but later!!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

What are CEP files?  I am avoiding items that need it, or meshes!  Mainly because I have no idea what they are!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Sue 

This is the CEP. http://www.modthesims2.com/showthread.php?t=92541

Scroll down and click on the 1st one to download it. You need it for recolours to show up in the game.

When downloading on TSR there should be an option to 'Get Meshes'. This means that it is the base object and you will need it so the recolours show in the game.

Have you set the ingame option to show downloaded items. If not go to options and its on the right hand side also click the option that stops that annoying popup asking you to allow downloads.

Laura haven't looked yet but will in a minute.

Jane sorry you're in so much pain! Hope it eases soon.

Michelle x


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

hey girls i decided to do th little winter one

http://s241.photobucket.com/albums/ff137/sayer821/winter%20house/?action=view&current=ffe1a8d6.pbw

Jess


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Great house, Jess!!!!  Making me feel all Christmassy!!!!

I did a hell of a lot of downloading yesterday (probably not a lot by Dizzi standards!!!  ) and now whenever I try to place one of the bath/shower combies (the most expensive one, with the red shower curtain) it kicks me out of the game!!!!  I hope that I can just avoid that bit of furniture and carry on as "normal".  I obviously did something wrong!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Correction:  when I insert the "normal" bath as well!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Laura GREAT house!!  I love it.  You're decor is so tasteful!

Sue have you checked that you have the right ep's and stuff packs installed?  Where you are downloading from should tell you which ones you need.

I can't think what else it could be sorry.

Let us know how you get on.

I've been on massive downloading spree.  I started off with about 3 gig and now have over 6    so am now in game thinning out anything that I don't like.  Including recolours.

Hope you are all having fun.

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Laura - Oh how wonderful that your parents still do that with Christmas pressies   You lucky dab!    DS Lite is fab, def get one if you can  

Love 
Jayne x

PS - Just realised you asked me about joining in with the small house. Ummm prob not    It's not the size of the house, but more the complexity. I'm useless at building and not sure I enjoy it that much. Like decorating though    Besides, I've still not even played, let alone got around to even thinking about a challenge


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Sue

I've been having a think.

Have you got the CEP downloaded?

You need to have it in your download folder.

Get it here and download the 1st file.

http://www.modthesims2.com/showthread.php?t=92541

Hope this helps and you get it sorted.

Let us know how you are getting on.

Michelle x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Sue -   at you getting bitten by the YSR bug - I knew it was only a matter  of time. Hope you get your issues sorted soon, there's usually something that's just been overlooked and easy enough to sort out. Definately adds to your decorations, get a bit bored with the MAxis ones after a while, especially things like the bed covers, not many to choose from.

Re. my decorating - thanks *blush* I must say, I'm very @nal about decorating, I probably spend more time decorating it, getting the right rug to match the right wall colouring   as I do building it!!! I think my one "trick" is not making the rooms too big, otherwise the furniture just looks like it's sitting in the middle of a big void, and if I'm decorating a room that is big, I make sure there's things like rugs, floor lamps, side tables, plants etc breaking up the space   Wish I could decorate my own house as well  

Jayne - well, we will have to do a download from TSR house, or one that comes with the game, and decorate it, then you will have no excuse!!

Dizzi- where are you?  

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm Here!

Jess Great house such patience puitting all those decks up, looks lovely what a difference having seasons makes to the game.
I appear to have lost the code for my Xmas stuff packs - yes I have two packs and have lost both codes 

Jayne hope your foots on the mend, I agree with laura I think we should do a "flip house challenge" next so you can join in 

Sue Ok downloads when on a spree download say a dozen or so then load the game check you have no issues, then close the game and get a few more that way you can work out which one may have caused the issue, if youve too many (like me) use the sims content manager to check/highlight downloads that may be hacks, and disable those and try the game again, as a last resort move your downloads folder to the desk top and put them back a dozen at a time checking in between,

I hope after your spree youve had a great time playing - Looking forward to seeing your new stuff!

Michelle do you find deleting in game is soooo sloooowww  Love the fact we can delete that way as you can see instantly whats not right insead of searching the texture files in a download.

Laura I wouldnt say your @nal about your decorating but Ive taken a few tips   your right about the room sizes, I struggle to make big rooms and end up adding more foundation/walls

Have I missed anyone  Sorry if I have 

Ive mangaged a little play 2 adults a motherlode house build followed by concentrating on careers not little ones for a change also had a long honeymoon vacation and got the voodoo doll! how cool is that thing ! and a star fish ornement to recount holiday stories!
As the couple approached the final stages in their careers ( 6 days from elder) I got them pregnant with the inteenimator and using fertility tx  so they have just had a twin home birth! and as they have platinum asperation Ive extended their adulthood by 6 days

I'm on here for a couple of hours but am hoping to have another play tonight before bed

Michelle shall we find one of the houses to flip from tsr  not too big a house/plot
and post the instructions here for the others 

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry Jess I meant to say well done on the house.  Great job!!

Laura I can't seem to do small rooms    May be because I have dreams of living in a BIG house one day  

Dizzi I do find it slow going but I down load that much trash just because I want 1 item from the set that it needs to be done.  (I know I should just do the item/s I want but the room looks so good all together, but then I can't recreate it in game).

Flip house sounds good.

I'll let you choose the flip house, I tend to be a bit extravagant in my choices  

Hope you enjoyed your playtime!

Jayne hope you start to feel better soon with your foot!

Still sorting through the downloads    Down to 5.24 gig so have done probably just over a gig  

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I just bought the latest stuff pack  

"Teen style" so I am definatly having another play later  

OK I Will look for a flip house Tommmorow peeps, as I have the whole afternoon to my self ( OU study can wait till thursday   )

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Me bad - me BAAAAAAAAD!!!!!

I went to a hobby fair with a couple of friends today, but I didn't spend as much as I thought I would, so I popped into a record shop on the way home and bought Night Life!!!!!    It wasn't my fault - I SWEAR it leaped into my basket!

Me soooooo bad!!!!!!  

Sorted out my other problem by removing all my Sim's programs and reinstalling!

I am off to be "punished" in Sim Land!  See you in a couple of weeks!!!

Sue    

ps -


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry Ive not been back   I am behind with my OU behind with my boards here and tonight when I have time the internet messs me about  
I hope to catch up over the weekend, so will post a house to "flip" then 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Anyone know of a way to force Sims to wear formal - I did a makeover on Tara Kat from Pets EP (who scrubs up really well with new hair and makeup) and sent her on a date with that Cyd fella with Porthos the dog, also from the EP, and she ended up sitting in the restaurant in her coat and woolly hat, cos it was in winter, and she'd changed in to outdoors clothes as she walked out of her door.  

Cheers

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry Laura, I think there is a hack on MTS2 for the formal wear but whether is compatible with seasons I dont know, Failing that place a changing room booth on the lot, as that should work.

I did try looking for a house to flip but there was too much choice   then i got side tracked - sorry!

Anyone played recently  what you all up too ?

Ive played the last couple of nights
its been keeping me sane
TIP for a poor family  try moving Brandon lillard in, and checking his inventory 

Right off to bed, Night all


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Been playing and just investigating all the different things you get with Nightlife.  It is much easier to find someone compatible with the dating service, none of that constant searching!  And I love all the furniture and leisure stuff!

I am looking forward to doing a new house!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I will find us a house ! 
We need a list of everyones EP's 

~Dizzi~
My Eps 
Uni
Nightlife
Ofb
Pets
Seasons

Stuff packs
Teen
Glamour
H&M
FF
Festive Holiday(xmas)
Celebration


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am getting withdrawal systems - need to build!!!!!  

Packs:-

Nightlife
Bon Voyage
Seasons

Family Fun
H&M

Sue


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

hey 
my Ep's
Uni
Nightlife
Open for business
Pets
Seasons
Bon Voyage

Stuff packs
Festive Holiday(xmas)
Family Fun
Glamour Life
Celebration
H&M Fashion 

also might get Teen Stuff pack on fri cos its payday! lol

Jess
x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I've just subscribed to TSR again and am going on a downloading spree later  Then I'm going to play! 

Dizzi - I have all the EP's, but only the Christmas stuff pack. 

I might actually be able to join in with this challenge as have finally caught up with my life for a bit   Only because been off sick from work since begining of October mind! Always knew work got in the way of my life   

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Have we all got Bon Voyage 

Prehaps we should create a vacation hotel  instead of a flip house ? that we we can get building 

Jayne hope you have a downloading spree 

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Sorry Laura I haven't got a clue.

My Eps 
Uni
Nightlife
Ofb
Pets
Seasons

Stuff packs
Teen
Glamour
H&M
FF
Christmas Party pack
Celebration

I've been playing a family that I placed in one of my houses, I had them start a home business and got it to level 10, then the house turned glitchy so I had to move them into a smaller one.

Have only got up to level 3 in this one and got the twins to teenagers.

Only got 3 sim days till my couple turn elder.

Jane enjoy your download spree!!

Have fun!

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

shelly_anne said:


> Jane enjoy your download spree!!


When I get off here!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Have we all got Bon Voyage
> 
> Prehaps we should create a vacation hotel  instead of a flip house ? that we we can get building
> 
> ...


How do you build a hotel in a vacation area? Do you have to add staff to it as well? I have never build a community thingie before!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue, Build a community lot - and check near the back of the booklet you got with BV ( I had to check Last night) after its built you change the lot zone by ctrl & c and typing text

Have a go 
Ive just designed a new vacation neighbourhood with several plots for hotels, markets etc .  .

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hiya! 

I figured it out, and have been on Sims all day! Hope I can get the washing up and tidying up done before DH gets home!!! At least make it look like I have done something useful today! 

http://s207.photobucket.com/albums/bb217/Sue6point7/FF%20hotel%20comp/?start=all

Does anyone know how I can convert this into a "normal" house and put it into another neighbourhood? I just love the back garden and I think it is wasted on a holiday destination that I would hardly use!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue  all Day! your copying me 

Seriously Ive had a peek at your slideshow and I love the outdoor area! 
I love the bridges, did you use a pool tile for them to look like the water/tranparent 
I also like the themed blue rooms you cram so much in theres a delight in every picture!
did you do the changelot zoning 

Ive finished mine too, Ive just created a brother & sister to test it out, seems my rooms are a tad expensive at $5,000+ per NIGHT! oops this was not my luxuary hotel . . . .

Whoever told me about the collections folders I owe you some credits! its the best feature in the game, now how do I create folders to hide Maxis clothes/hair I dislike 

Jayne did you get any time to play or are you still unzipping downloads 

Wheres everyone else 

Well boards read and posted so back to Sim land for an hour before bed 
I will post piccys ASAP 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I know Dizzi – me bad!!!! 

I didn’t use a pool tile for the bridges, I have a transparent tile in my inventory!  If it isn’t from one of the packs, then it has come with a house that I have downloaded off the official Sims website – couldn’t tell you which one!  I have always wanted to do a back garden like that!  I am so chuffed with it!  I will probably do the same in my next "normal" house!

I haven’t changed it to a hotel yet, I saw your message after I did all the work!  I will have to change it next time I go in.  Not sure how much mine will be worth!  If the rooms are different sizes do they cost different amounts?  Some of mine have only a double bed, one has a double bed and a cot (ok - I remembered afterwards that you can't take babies on holiday!), some have a double bed and a single bed and one has a double bed and two singles, and of course in the real world the balcony ones with jacuzzi’s would cost more!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Just changed it to hotel! 

I managed to figure out how to put it into the list of lots so I can reuse it, and I just did "changelotzoning residential" and I can get my Sims to live there in a normal neighbourhood!!!  Obviously it will need a bit of tweeking!

Have to get ready to go to school!  How come reality gets in the way of a good day's Simming!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well done Sue, I went into mine last night and tweeked it, I had a few doors the wrong way round so sims were getting stuck, I also made my two upstairs suites into seperate rooms sharing the bathroom  
Have a good day at school, Catch you later

~Dizzi~
leaving for work in half hour . . .


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Sue - that's lovely! Is tHAT A RESTAURANT IN YOUR HOTEL? oops, sorry about caps!

I will try and do a hotel . . . . . .at some point. . . . 

dizzi - I have got everything but Celebration stuff. You've made a whole neighbourhood   

I've still been playing when I've had the chance, just about to marry that Tara kat and Cyd bloke with Porthos the dog. Also, I made a CAS male (I seem to keep making all my Sims ginger, I really like red hair, wish i could get away with it, but would look daft!) who was dating a few townies, got jilted at the altar by the prettiest one, but is now married and having a baby with a holiday fling  Also Bigfoot lives with them (he has all the skill points so should get up the career ladder fairly quick and bring in some extra money while she is a SAHM!) but was disappointed to find that it looks like he has no romantic interactions?  I wanted him to make furry little babies! He's going to be a big hairy bachelor for the rest of his life 

Incidentally, how does one become a werewolf?

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

who the heck is BIGFOOT  and how did you find him 

the neighbourhood has two lots completed but several more are at the planning office for aproval . . . 

Werewolves - lots of trees on a lot, interact when the wolf shows up ? you get biten 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

LOL Waylon Bigfoot   He is in The Secret Burrow in the 3 Lakes holiday destination. You just have to make friends with him and invite him home.

Piccies of your hotel please Miss Squirrel 

Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello 

Not been playing or downloading really. Not feeling well at the moment, but fingers crossed will be better soon and will want to play  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne I hope your feeling better soon, I went to upload/download my piccys after posting, but I could only find 3 - so was about to go into the game when I had an almighty coughing fit which left me feeling Poop so I went to bed! then Dh came home and requsted an evening in my company, after going to tesco for cough mixture, vit c and tissues  I hope get the piccy's later

Laura I will go to three lakes too  thank you

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sending you both big get well hugs!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

My Spa Hotel
Hope you like 

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/sims%20hotel/?action=view&current=snapshot_0000000b_345ec536.jpg&slideshow=true&interval=3


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Dizzi - can I stay in your hotel please?  LOVE it! How much do the rooms cost, did you manage to cut the costs at all? When (if!) I ever get the chance ot make a hotel, I am defo putting a restaurant in, and a lift, as I rarely every use them, and have never woohoo'd in one (I wanna see if the lift breaks  )

Had my Sim couple stay in the little apartments in Takemizu viallge - have you ever stayed there, it's lurvely!

Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Never noticed it before, so not sure if it's a new thing since BV, but when you create a sim, and you are browsing through clothes, and sim is standing still, he/she makes breathing movements which are so realistic! 

I know it's late, but I'm having a teeny play at the moment, just created a new sim to play with, so think I may take her off to that village Laura  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi - that hotel is wonderful!  I would love to stay there, it looks so peaceful and relaxing!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone Playing  ?

found this Just



> The biggest bonus of having Bigfoot live with a family is the earning potential and around the house Skills. Bigfoot comes with maxed out Skills and Talent Badges and gains promotion without the need for friends. He is likely to max out the career paths very quickly, and would make a fantastic addition to any OfB business!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Played over the weekend Dizzi!

No, I didn't know that!  I will have to have a look next time!

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Didn't know that Dizzi. Interesting. So, how do you get bigfoot?

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

ShortyPie said:


> LOL Waylon Bigfoot   He is in The Secret Burrow in the 3 Lakes holiday destination. You just have to make friends with him and invite him home.
> 
> Piccies of your hotel please Miss Squirrel
> 
> Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks hun. Will have to go there  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I asked the same Question 
Hows your foot Jayne ?

I had a play yesterday after downloading the insiminator so I could kill off a sim or 2 
I couldn't find my original hack  

I'm hoping to get one more play on Sunday 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi -Foot's about the same, but learning to manage it a bit better so that's good  

I haven't played Sims on PC for a good while now, despite best intentions   Dh bought me Sims2 Castaway for Nintendo DS Lite, so going to have a go of that in a sec  Know it's not going to compare to my PC game with all the downloads, hacks, cheats, etc. so going to try and not compare and play it as a stand alone game. 

Merry Christmas all  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey

Has anyone ever done the legacy challenge i have just started this challenge http://www.fancifulmind.com/sims/challenges.htm so have been on a downloading spree and have made the families just getting started by making every family have a baby! you can set it in any era you want!

Oh and we became anut and uncle on xmas eve DP's brother and his partner had a little girl called Mia this is her on xmas day getting cuddle from her mum








/links


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - Hope you've had a fab Christmas in Canada  

Sayer - That challenge looks fun  Let us know how you get on. Your niece is adoreable  

Hi everyone else. How you all doing? 

I'm loving the Sims2 Castaway on DS. Absolutely nothing like playing on the PC, but enjoyable as a stand alone game. 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm back!

Sayer I did the legacy challenge a while back, it can become "buggy" so save often  

Jayne glad your enjoying the sims castaway, I got a wii for christmas and Dh bought "my sims" its not that good so I am going to exchange it for sims castaway if i can.

Hope everyone is Ok and had a good christmas, pop in and say hi

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh, well done Dizzi on the Wii   Fab!  I'm addicted to Castaway at the moment. Hope you can get it. 

Welcome home hun  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ta Jayne, tell us more about it 

Right teas ready so bye for now


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oooo, what can I tell you .......... 

It might be different to the Wii version, but on DS it's basically a single sim, that you create (although not as elaborately as the PC version) and name and they get castaway (surprise!  ) on a desert island. You have to do similar things like keep their hygiene, food, energy, etc. levels up and survive the island. You unlock different areas as you go along and there are other occupants on the island to help you, but you have to complete tasks for them first. You get to craft object and clothes, create elaborate dishes, go spear fishing, diving for objects, retrieve objects washed up on shore, bathe in the sea, pools, and heaps more. I'm less than half way through at the moment, so not sure what else it will throw up. It is fab fun though, and not overly complicated. You are controlled by the game though and the story that it gives you. Unlike the PC version. 

As a sims addict, I highly recommend it!  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yay sounds cool!

I am definatly going to exchange my sims for Castaway as soon as I can get to town!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well

I had totally given up on my Sims 2 so I called in help - my 2 little nices have created me 2 lovely families and houses and now I can start playing    

Do I need to buy a smoke and burglar alarm first - like that other sims?

xxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I do advise buying the smoke and burgular alarms!

Glad your playing again 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh its driving me nuts already!!
I just can't seem to get the hang of this one like the other one. I can't seem to get the view right so I can see properly and I just can't seem to fit the things I buy in properly. I don't get that green box.

ARGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

I'd build on but I don't seem to be able to.

In the meantime they're wandeirng round making sick noises because they don't like anything!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

sounds very strange Em!!!

Have you done the tutorial  check out the abc blocks and do the tutorial, also dont try playing a big family to start with, try creating one sim and move into a small already made house, and work slowly getting him/her a job, friend, new things etc, I can always meet you in chat or talk you through it on the phone if your still struggling

~Dizzi~


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Dizzi

Clearly thats what I've done wrong. I have created my beautiful perfect family. Complete with me, george clooney and 3 amazing, attractive, multi talented kids  , Now the hgouse isn't big enough and they'r all out of control!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just save and exit! come back to it in a few weeks when you can handle the stress!

Seriously and dont play brandi broke either!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OOOHHHH - Ive built an extension     and the family is much happier.

But..... how do I potty train the bubs?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Takes time and patience or a hack 
when the toddler has bladder needs click the potty and have a teen or adult train him/her if the sim has gold or platinum asperation you can use the smart milk reward to boost the speed in which they learn the skills, so Adult sim gold or higher, place smart milk reward on counter, click it to feed toddler, then when toddler is glowing potty train/teach talk/walk.
If the bottle glows RED do not use!!!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Where is the potty icon? I can't find it anywhere? And do I have to have the toddler active or the adult?

Ta xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The Potty is in the misc section under the highchair icon (I think) where the crib is.
Adult active to click the potty - once the toddler is potty trained you can direct him/her to "use the potty"

~Dizzi~


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ahhhhhh - so I need to buy a potty! Never thought of that - duh!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

another tip have a ptty upstairs and down 

~Dizzi~
getting wii and sim withdrawll - roll on the weekend!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello

Has anybody had problems with buying groceries?
My sim phones or computer orders them, a box comes up saying how much they cost, but the tick button isn't lit up, so I can't accept it.

Anybody had that?

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

So then

I've started playing with a ready made family called The Broke family. As you can imagine they are broke............... a single mum with 2 boys and she's just got pregnant again even though we only have $5 and not much food (i'm trying not to cheat any money - I've sent the oldest sone out thieving instead)

Now - the mum keeps shouting at me that she wants a dummy for the baby. I can't see where to get that from.
Any ideas?

Em xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Is there something blocking her path to the baby ?
is she talking to someone ? 
you cant buy a dummy so the icon is giving you a clue - I am about to download a few bits and play tea is almost cooked and DH is watching a film


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I've got a bad feeling about this familu. I reckon they're all going to end up in Military school!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh dear Em, the Broke family are not a good family for a novice player    I'd suggest mastering the game with a single sim in a small house to begin with. Get them to meet someone, fall in love, etc. 

Re the groceries, do you definitely have enough money to pay for them? Is this maybe whey the tick isn't lit up  

You will get there in the end, and remember, it's supposed to be fun!   


Dizzi - Any luck with getting that castaway game? 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I am enjoying it Jayne - its very funny! I remember being hooked on Sims one and reckon it won't be long before I am with this too.

Yes, I have def got enough money when I'm getting that problem. I wonderd if it was clitch in the system and anybody else knew about it

xxxxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Might be worth checking on the official Sims2 website to see if there is a patch you can download. Am sure I added one when I first got Sims2. There can sometimes be bugs in the game. 

Oh, just thought as well. Are you increasing the bar up to the value you want to purchase the groceries? You probably are, but just checking  

x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Mmm - I'm not sure I am doing that. What is that? I just get the box telling me how much it costs??


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Not played for a while, but if I remember correctly, there are up and down arrows with a vertical bar between them. You click these until a green (I think) line comes in to tell you how much you are spending. You can spend up to £500 on groceries. I might have this a bit wrong, but you definitely have to specify how much you want to spend first. Hopefully that's the answer rather than a bug  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello!

I managed a good play at the weekend, amd am hoping to play again this weekend, Ive also ordered the new stuff pack which is out the end of the month I think, 
Will find a link later when i am home 

Emma how's it going 

Jayne waiting for payday before getting sims castaway for my Wii 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me again!

Ive been playing the sims during my weekends off Ive also had a downloading spree too, 
Not long now till the New EP is here! 

Jayne I did get the Sims Castaway for the Wii
Ive only attempted it once, took over an hour to set up the crew! and then I could hardly read the writing, it really hurt my eyes and gave me a headach and im ashamed to say I havnt played it since and considering selling it on 

where is everyone   

I want my sim buddies to Play and Post!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - Didn't have to set up crew on DS. Probably more complicated on Wii. Not been playing on PC - hardly played last EP, let alone new one   What is it anyway? - as been totally addicted to my DS. Been playing nintendogs a lot  Bought Hamsters 2 and Sims2 Pets for it the other day (BOGOF). Not played them yet though. 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

the New EP is Free time

Looks Like I am on my Own in Sim Land

Glad your enjoying the DS I think they are cool, DH won't get me one as he knows I will take it on hoilday with me 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Glad your enjoying the DS I think they are cool, DH won't get me one as he knows I will take it on hoilday with me
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Of course! 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

And I spend enough time on the pc / in Simland
Oh well,I get to play on my mums and my friends DS's


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm so excited, and I just cant hide it!

Guess whats Out tommorow ?

----------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131013.msg1943346#msg1943346 ​
                         ​


----------

